# Back update



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Having an MRI tomorrow to check on the status of my lumbar disc herniations. Hoping to see some healing since my last one a year ago. It doesn’t feel as bad as it did back then but I’m curious to see what the actual damage still looks like. I still pretty much have constant sciatica in my right leg and foot and anything that requires bending over for too long is killer on my back. Just gotta tough this one out!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

take it easy on that back my friend,prayers


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Good luck and ongoing healing vibes from Austria, you got this ! 💪🙏


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> take it easy on that back my friend,prayers


Thanks Steven, I really appreciate it. Yeah I replaced a toilet seat the other day. It didn’t take very long at all but man I payed for it. It was a bit surprising but in a crappy way. (Ha! No pun intended.)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

madmax96 said:


> Good luck and ongoing healing vibes from Austria, you got this ! 💪🙏


Hey, thank you kindly. It’s very much appreciated. 👊👍


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Good luck brother!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Having an MRI tomorrow


Please take/send pics of any female doc/nurse/technician you deal with. I want to see how ugly/lovely they are compared to ours.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Have, are living with 3 bulged disks and stenosis, arthritightes, sorry spelling.
At least for me hot baths, ice packs, 
stretching, planks and many other core strenth moves done allmost daily.
Drink water like lots of water!
DO NOT work bent over ever if at all
possible, make a higher work
Surface when sitting straight up.
Pray , relax, avoid surgery if any chance.
So many great yoga and similar stretches and excercuses thanks
Youtube
ukj


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

💪🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👍👌👊🎯


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi,
Had lower back surgery 3 or 4 years ago to remove herniated disc that was causing bad back pain sciatica down my right leg. Back can still get sore but I do the following yoga workout every 3 days or so and it really helps






Eric.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

ukj said:


> Have, are living with 3 bulged disks and stenosis, arthritightes, sorry spelling.
> At least for me hot baths, ice packs,
> stretching, planks and many other core strenth moves done allmost daily.
> Drink water like lots of water!
> ...


Thanks ukj. I remembered your response from last time about the water. I’ve been doing well there. No surgery for me. It’s just too risky and the success rate is only 50%. The recovery time is about a year, and on talking with the nurse at the place that does my steroidal epidurals, they see most patients back in there more after having the surgery. I’ve been using bone broth, stretching, walking, and am currently looking into an IR heating pad and traction of some kind. Fortunately YouTube can instruct you on anything short of brain surgery these days 🤣.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Eric in Kildare said:


> Hi,
> Had lower back surgery 3 or 4 years ago to remove herniated disc that was causing bad back pain sciatica down my right leg. Back can still get sore but I do the following yoga workout every 3 days or so and it really helps
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Eric, thanks for this video. That’s a hell of a stretch she’s doing. I’ll have to work up to that level 😂


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks again fellas.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Take your time, I've been hitting the chiropractor once or twice a week for the last couple of months also...
I put my back out once again also back in October... but I also set my back daily myself, it's a long healing process. A swimming pool can really help it heal, but it sure takes a long time...
Let it heal & get back to good times 🍻 

🌞God Bless🌞


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Now those stretching exercises look painful!
Hope it gets better for you sir.
Take it real careful. You don't want to end up where I did.........


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Roll Fast said:


> Now those stretching exercises look painful!
> Hope it gets better for you sir.
> Take it real careful. You don't want to end up where I did.........


Yes sir. Very much understood.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Good luck brother 🤞


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try this move daily . Worked miracles for me .


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Positive vibes for you, hoping it turns out well.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


> Try this move daily . Worked miracles for me .


Hey, thanks kindly Treefork. If that works even half as well as they claim it will be worth it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Positive vibes for you, hoping it turns out well.


Thank you Steve.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey, thanks kindly Treefork. If that works even half as well as they claim it will be worth it.


I learned it 10 years ago in PT for a back injury .I swear by it . Look up " Treating Your Own Back by Mckinzie " .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good luck with that back Ryan….I’ve had L4 and L5 herniated discs for years now…..they wanted to go in, trim them off and fuse the two discs together…..NOPE

Watch the Bob and Brad videos, those two are goofy but know what their talking about….their vids helped immensely when I had surgery on my right knee and right shoulder 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Doing those exercises and a few others allowed me to deal with the same issues and leg pain for 15 years but eventually a date with a needle was the ultimate solution. I am one of the lucky ones where a single dose of steroid put me on the road to pretty much a full recovery. I still have a constant awareness of susceptibility of re-injury to deal with , and permanent nerve damage down the right leg and foot , but have been relatively pain free and capable of a full work load for the last 18 years.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey fellas just told a few people I’d keep you all posted about the ongoing back issue. So I was finally able to have my second MRI reviewed and it showed very little change from last years. I was hoping to see some improvement so it was kind of a bummer but I’m just happy that it hasn’t gotten any worse either. It just means I’ll need to look into different therapies and make some changes. Just gotta ride the wave on this one. Thx 
Ryan


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Good to hear it isn't any worse. Hope you hit on something good that helps it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Good to hear it isn't any worse. Hope you hit on something good that helps it.


Thanks bud, I appreciate it. I got a lot of good advice from members here last time so there are some things yet to try for sure.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Thanks bud, I appreciate it. I got a lot of good advice from members here last time so there are some things yet to try for sure.


Seemingly simple advice from my sis that sure helps my permant back
issues and pain.
When sleeping on your side place firm
Pillow inbetween your knees.
This at least for me seems to open
Up hips reducing gravity stresses therefore better relaxed sleep and less stiffness and pain.
Now have three pillows one for just
enough head support and thicker firmer
on each side to seperate knees. Have developed habit to place even in deep sleep. Maybe this might be tested and
Aid someone.
ukj


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

glad its not any worse,gotta take care of the spine bones. Prayers and Positive Vibes to you my friend 👍🤟🤟


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> glad its not any worse,gotta take care of the spine bones. Prayers and Positive Vibes to you my friend 👍🤟🤟


Thanks Steven. I’m determined to either beat it or live with it and thrive. Had too much of that suffering crap in my life already. Gave it up! 😉


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I don’t wish back pain on anyone man had it for years but something happened and went away I got lucky. Hope it turns around for ya


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

ukj said:


> Seemingly simple advice from my sis that sure helps my permant back
> issues and pain.
> When sleeping on your side place firm
> Pillow inbetween your knees.
> ...


Thanks ukj. Yep this is one I already do and it sure does help.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> I don’t wish back pain on anyone man had it for years but something happened and went away I got lucky. Hope it turns around for ya


Thanks Jason. I believe it will. And if not at least I was hopeful about it 😂


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good luck with the back Ryan, I’ve dealt with lower back issues for years…no fun but life goes on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Good luck with the back Ryan, I’ve dealt with lower back issues for years…no fun but life goes on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that’s pretty much the attitude I’ve come to accept too. “The un-healable wound” perhaps, as Joseph Campbell would call it. Just part of the path my friend, just part of the path.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Steroidal epidural today. I’m pretty used to them now so it’s not as bad. I told them one time I was always curious what they looked like from a spectators point of view and they said I probably wouldn’t want to know 😂. I could feel it when they hit that nerve bundle though, holy cow man! At least I know they found the right spot! It’ll be kind of funny when looking up my medical records and I have to consult this thread. 😝 Trying to keep a good attitude. 👍


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Good luck buddy.


Thanks brother. It’ll all turn out alright, either way. But I’m not getting it fused or a mesh or any of that business. I hear more bad stuff than good with that and honestly, I have two so I’m not even sure my insurance would pay for it. There are many people out there that suffer far more than I do, I always try to think of them when I’m going through stuff. I also think about that movie The Revenant.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> Thanks brother. It’ll all turn out alright, either way. But I’m not getting it fused or a mesh or any of that business. I hear more bad stuff than good with that and honestly, I have two so I’m not even sure my insurance would pay for it. There are many people out there that suffer far more than I do, I always try to think of them when I’m going through stuff. I also think about that movie The Revenant.


Keep us posted on your progress. Stay safe and feel better. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Keep us posted on your progress. Stay safe and feel better. Good luck tomorrow.


Oh no, it was today. And thanks everyone, I don’t want this to be like a Facebook, need all the likes junk. I’ve just made some pretty good friends on here and it’s good to have good friends.


----------

